# Broken Record Repot...Fort Fisher



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Broken Record Report...Fort Fisher*

*"Same ole same ole today"*. I took my Pops out with me today so he could get in on the action.

We again started out with a pound of shrimp. Started alittle slow though. I think Ive definately figured out the pattern though. Bite starts about a hour after high tide.

First cast, I was broke off by a biter in the four to five foot range. He was in super close and must have been starving to hit a little piece of shrimp. As I was retying my leader, samething happened to pops on the 1023- It made a joke out of the setup in about two seconds.

We settled in after that and started catching those potatoe chip size pomps. We didnt keep any of those but I did manage a few more virginia mullet today and not quite as many pompano. My dad did get a really nice big yellow belly spot that turned into bait with no avail....
*Time to clean some more fish!*​
I kept a few for bait as well.


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

as someone who may soon be investing in a 1023, can you elaborate on what happened to it? i am assuming dad was casting metal.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Oh, Sorry*

Nope, No metal today. Just two hook bottom rigs with shrimp. Something large swimming through the spread after I lost my rig, I was retying and his got hit as well. Broke him.

On that note though, on the 1023. Ive caught some rather large southern rays on it as well as a couple smaller biters. Its held up very well. A please to catch anything on. I cant wait to get it into some metal action for fishies though. You will be pleased.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Ryan how ya' doing? Ever use the small pomps down there for bait? Seems that they'd be easy to see and all. Good job on taking your 'Ol Man out. Darren


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

*Ryan you must have...*

caught them all and only left the pin fish! I think I missed the tide and hence the bite today, but oh well, still a good day at the Fort.

Bill:fishing:


----------

